# Salerno



## markpa (Oct 27, 2013)

Greetings. Well,I'm looking into buying a business in Salerno. Its a 34 year old ambulance service.It has a excellent rep. in the area. $5M to $10M US. I like the $5M price. since its been up for sale for a couple of years now.
I've tried to find a rent in Salerno, all i see are vacation types. So do you think maybe asking the seller to get me a place to rent might be a good idea, depending on price and size of cource. After all for that price i'm sure he will.
So does anyone live there?? What's the winter's like there? I searched and theres only a few spots i saw, hopefully hearing from a expat living there or near there would be more honest.

Sorry, but i have alot of question's to ask. The immigration process looks fairly easy. But I didn't see where the police report was asked for? or do they just do it on their own.

Ok, its legal to take out of the US. $10,000 cash, no,i'm not doing that ,but a few thousand maybe. Will banks change your US dollar for Euro's?Oh, and will banks cash American Express Travelers checks?

Ok, sorry to be a pain thats all for now. Thanks again. mark


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

markpa said:


> The immigration process looks fairly easy.


What type of visa are you seeking?


----------



## rpizzica (Aug 10, 2011)

Hello there! Before talking and planning to spend millions if $$, 
Are you italian citizen or resident?
Do you speak, read and write Italian?
What kind of Visa do you have I am not talking credit card i talking Visa to be eligible to work legally in Italy


----------



## markpa (Oct 27, 2013)

*hi*

Thanks for the reply. I know what a Visa is. First of all. i am Italian, second generation by the way. I do speak some Italian, but not alot. I donot read or write italian either. I know i'll have to get a work visa, i'll have to apply for one, i hear there a little more of a trouble to get. But since this is a ongoing business, perhaps not as troublesome,instead of starting one from scratch.

I also donot think that using english at work shell we say will be a problem, since the employees all speak english to some extent. I was told that the manager speaks english very well, this is not making pizzas, where i am talking to the public, this is a in the background type of work.And besides, if i need to have something dealt with in italian, there are translaors i can hire.I did buy a Rosetta Store Italian program to be able to speak italian better.
I am hoping to also secure a residence visa full time.So i can live there.
Hey thanks for the reply.Mark


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

markpa said:


> Its a 34 year old ambulance service.


Who do they work for?

Who are they paid by?

Why are they selling?

Are you able to take over any licenses they might have?

I'm going to assume they need to be on the mafia white list the government provides.

You're paying cash? You don't expect to get a loan right?

I find the comment that you don't think you'll need full Italian skills for this type of industry strange. If somebody dies you could be facing murder charges


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Could you be recognized as an Italian citizen? That'd work.

It's extremely difficult to get a work visa for Italy for the sort of scenario you describe. However, Italy has an elective residency (ER) visa. For the sort of money you're talking about, that'd be an easy visa to get. It doesn't permit employment in Italy, though, but it does permit residence with easy renewals. "Come to Italy with money, basically." Also, an ER visa would allow most passive investments.


----------



## markpa (Oct 27, 2013)

*back to you*



NickZ said:


> Who do they work for? Its a privately owned company
> 
> Who are they paid by? Ok, Most not all Ambulance Services are Volunteer. This one is with over 200 volunteers. Earns about 1M per year with a after expenses about, 500K earnings. There is no payroll.
> 
> ...


 Well, I don't know all the details, the owner and i have talked, I am assuming, ohoh, that its like in the US, and they have libality insurance to cover that. Oh i will be horning up on my italian while I'm there. See, i don't go out on calls you nhave to be certified for that. Mine as a owner is the day to day management of the business, also, the comapny has training for empl,oyees and other professionals, like the EMS management classes they are now holding. Their building is like 40,000K


----------



## markpa (Oct 27, 2013)

*thank you*



BBCWatcher said:


> Could you be recognized as an Italian citizen? That'd work.
> 
> It's extremely difficult to get a work visa for Italy for the sort of scenario you describe. However, Italy has an elective residency (ER) visa. For the sort of money you're talking about, that'd be an easy visa to get. It doesn't permit employment in Italy, though, but it does permit residence with easy renewals. "Come to Italy with money, basically." Also, an ER visa would allow most passive investments.


You are so right, but with the business already up and going for 34 years, highly rated by The Ministery of health and numerous local government agencies there,it might be a little easier. Now the ER Visa sounds good except I can't do what I want to do. If it all falls apart heck i can just come to Italy and retire there and have a ball, WHY NOT! Oh being regonized as a Italian Citizen, Ya that would work, if i can get the tons of paperwork together. But it is a idea I won't overlook.
Thanks for your kind reply. mark


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

markpa said:


> ...with the business already up and going for 34 years, highly rated by The Ministery of health and numerous local government agencies there,it might be a little easier.


Well, no, actually -- not to my knowledge. So that's why I'm asking what type of visa you have in mind. Italy doesn't have an "investor visa" per se. There's no "I'm a foreigner, I've got a few million (or more), I want to buy a business, and I want to go to Italy to run it" visa.

So that part of your plan is unclear to me. Italy's ER visa is one possibility, but you're exactly right it has limitations, notably that you're limited to being a passive investor. You could buy the business, but you'd have to hire somebody else to manage and to run it. You can't really take any active role with that particular immigration status.

You could marry a citizen of an EFTA country then move to Italy together. That'd work, as long as your spouse is of the opposite sex.


----------



## rpizzica (Aug 10, 2011)

I don't quite understand, why you are trying to get "free" info. thru this forum rather to hire an experience attorney in US and another here in Italy, that's the way to go, other than that it sound just like Bla Bla Bla Bla, sorry to be too honest. Wherever you do good luck.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

markpa said:


> Well, I don't know all the details, the owner and i have talked, I am assuming, ohoh, that its like in the US, and they have libality insurance to cover that.


I'm not kidding when I said you could face criminal charges. 

You really want to check if they are being paid on time or not. If they're working for the government I wouldn't be surprised if they were having serious troubles getting paid in a reasonable time frame.


----------

